# updated from Breeder with picts of my puppy and litter mates and their mum



## Mad4Muttz (Apr 11, 2012)

WARNING PICTURE HEAVY !!!!!! Full of puppies








































































that's it guys more to come !


----------



## catseyes (Sep 10, 2010)

awww they are so so cute!! bet you're looking forward to having her home..

i tried to pm you but it wouldnt let me - did you manage to post the collars, im worried good ole royal mail have lost them!!


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

They look like lovely pups


----------



## Mad4Muttz (Apr 11, 2012)

have a guess which one is mine


----------



## catseyes (Sep 10, 2010)

Mad4Muttz said:


> have a guess which one is mine


the one in the wash basket with the red ribbon!!


----------

